

Technical preview of Kubuntu Linux ISO with KDE Plasma 5.0 - Tsiolkovsky
http://kshadeslayer.wordpress.com/2014/07/28/plasma5-now-more-awesome-as-a-kubuntu-iso/

======
agazso
More informative link with actual videos:

[http://kde.org/announcements/plasma5.0/](http://kde.org/announcements/plasma5.0/)

------
shadeslayer
Blog author here, let me know if you have questions! :D

~~~
eklavya
Hi, thanks for your efforts. Is it 64 bit or 32 bit? Can't use 32 bit isos,
stuck with 64 bit only UEFI system :(

How about a 64 bit (working :P ) kubuntu-active iso as well?

~~~
shadeslayer
This is a 64 bit ISO, I reckon I should clarify that in the naming, I'll fix
it with the next ISO's , please do let me know how it goes with EFI systems,
we're planning on moving the ISO building infrastructure to the same one as
Ubuntu, so we'll get full EFI support as soon as that happens ( in a few weeks
I guess )

------
maggit
shadeslayer, how about a PPA for testing Plasma 5 in Kubuntu 14.04? I'd love
to try it, but rebooting seems a great inconvenience :)

~~~
shadeslayer
Sorry, but I don't see that happening since that would involve backporting Qt
5.3 as that is what upstream advises to use with Plasma 5, and backporting Qt5
is a huge hassle and a even bigger hassle to maintain the packages for the
lifetime of the 14.04 release. However, fear not! You can try out Neon 5 which
is built for Trusty! See
[https://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Using_Project_Neon_...](https://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Using_Project_Neon_to_contribute_to_KDE#Using_Project_Neon_5_for_Frameworks_5_Development)

